# AMD Polaris - alle Infos zur AMD RX 480 und mehr



## AntonioFunes (25. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *AMD Polaris - alle Infos zur AMD RX 480 und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: AMD Polaris - alle Infos zur AMD RX 480 und mehr


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2016)

ich bin wirklich seeehr gespannt. 
könnte der ersatz für meine gtx 760 werden.


----------



## alu355 (25. Juni 2016)

> ...muss die GTX 1080 Ti im Preis stark gesenkt werden, um nicht zum Ladenhüter zu werden..



Das ist wohl ein Fehler, sonst wäre das zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## sadira (25. Juni 2016)

ich hätte gern mal nen bench was die 480 so in 2.5k res schafft.


----------



## smutjesmooth (25. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bin wirklich seeehr gespannt.
> könnte der ersatz für meine gtx 760 werden.


Habe auch eine GTX760 und überlege mit dieser neuen AMD Karte aufzurüsten. Falls Preis Leistung stimmt heißt das natürlich.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. Juni 2016)

Die Karte bleibt für mich interessant. Auf jeden Fall werde / würde ich aber zur 8 GB Variante greifen.


----------



## McDrake (25. Juni 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Habe auch eine GTX760 und überlege mit dieser neuen AMD Karte aufzurüsten. Falls Preis Leistung stimmt heißt das natürlich.


Sind wir schon zu dritt
[emoji1]


----------



## smutjesmooth (25. Juni 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Die Karte bleibt für mich interessant. Auf jeden Fall werde / würde ich aber zur 8 GB Variante greifen.


Jep. Für mich käme auch nur die 8 GB Version in Frage.


----------



## McDrake (25. Juni 2016)

Jo
Glaub die 2gb meiner 760 sind im Prinzip das Hauptproblem. 
Und mehr als FullHd brauch ich auch nicht. Dazu müsste ich noch einen neuen Monitor kaufen. Und dafür reicht das Geld dann auch nicht mehr[emoji14]


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Jo
> Glaub die 2gb meiner 760 sind im Prinzip das Hauptproblem.
> Und mehr als FullHd brauch ich auch nicht. [emoji14]



Ja, denke ich auch. Die Leistung solcher Karten ist für FullHD ( mit kleinen Abstrichen ausreichend). Allerdings sind 2GB oder wie bei mir 3GB,mittlerweile nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## FranzHempel (26. Juni 2016)

Bei mir werkelt aktuell noch 'ne 7 Jahre alte Radeon HD 5870 mit nur 1 GB VRAM. Hab aber auch erst seit kurzem einen Full HD Monitor und jetzt muss auch mal 'ne neue GraKa her. War anfangs sehr von der GTX 1070 angetan, aber ich glaube, wenn die RX 480 hält, was sie verspricht, wird sich mein Geldbeutel sehr freuen


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Jep. Für mich käme auch nur die 8 GB Version in Frage.



wenn zwischen beiden varianten wirklich nur 30 euro/ dollar liegen, wäre es ja schon beinahe fahrlässig zu der mit 4gb zu greifen.
zunächst ist aber mal die rohleistung entscheidend: (deutlich) schneller als gtx 970 und 250 euro = interessant.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2016)

Heute mit neuen 4GB-Karten auf den Markt zu gehen... Das schreit schon nach Verlustgeschäft.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Heute mit neuen 4GB-Karten auf den Markt zu gehen... Das schreit schon nach Verlustgeschäft.



Nicht unbedingt, hängt von der anvisierten Zielgruppe und vom Preis ab. Wenn ich heute eine 4GB Karte mit guten Leistungsdaten für 200€ und weniger platziere, dann besteht da durchaus eine Nachfrage - und für FullHD sind 4GB nach wie vor zumeist vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Sind wir schon zu dritt
> [emoji1]


Zu viert, und das werden garantiert noch mehr werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, hängt von der anvisierten Zielgruppe und vom Preis ab. Wenn ich heute eine 4GB Karte mit guten Leistungsdaten für 200€ und weniger platziere, dann besteht da durchaus eine Nachfrage - und für FullHD sind 4GB nach wie vor zumeist vollkommen ausreichend.


Darüber kann man 2017 nochmal diskutieren. 
Vor 2 Jahren waren 4 GB die goldene Mitte zwischen Low- und High-End, aber jetzt sehe ich es eher als unterste Anfangsstufe, weil 2 GB heute kein Thema mehr ist.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> weil 2 GB heute kein Thema mehr ist.



für wen? 
bei steam haben gerade mal ~ 13 prozent (!) eine grafikkarte mit mehr als 2gb.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> für wen?
> bei steam haben gerade mal ~ 13 prozent (!) eine grafikkarte mit mehr als 2gb.


Wer weiss ob diese Zahl überhaupt stimmt und die Leute den Ist-Zustand ihres Systems überhaupt aktualisiert haben. Ich weiss noch nicht mal ob mein System noch mit Stand GTX 660ti oder jetzt mit der GTX970 erfasst ist. 

Darum wäre ich vorsichtig solchen Zahlen Glauben zu schenken. 
Und was vor Jahren mal ausreichend war muss es heute nicht mehr wirklich sein... Okay, wenn man den Sprung ins FHD-Zeitalter immer noch nicht geschafft hat, dann würde das einiges erklären. Womöglich haben solche Games gar noch einen Duo-Core. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2016)

Mit 4GB würde man noch eine ganze Weile gut auskommen, die Games haben ja nicht selbst schon bei "mittleren" Details ein Minimum von 4GB, was sie verlangen...  und falls mal in 2 Jahren schon bei "Mittel" mehr als 4GB verlangt würden, dann bin ich sicher, dass "Mittel" plus 1-2 Grafikoptions-Schrauben manuell runterstellen eine Grafik ergibt, die immer noch besser als die aktuellen Games auf "hoch" aussieht    Natürlich würde man aber jedem raten, lieber die 8GB-Version zu nehme, das ist doch klar.

Aber mit meiner 4GB-R9 290 spiele ich auf WQHD alle aktuellen Games noch flüssig auf hohen bis Ultra-Details, überhaupt kein Problem. Selbst die Ultra-Texturen mancher Games, die theoretisch mehr als 4GB verlangen, laufen problemlos.

Und wenn es halt Leute gibt, die lieber 20-40€ sparen, weil sie sich sagen "FALLS ein Grafikmodus mehr als 4GB verlangt, dann spiel ich den Modus halt nicht - das ist es mir wert", dann macht eine 4GB-Karte mit SO einer Leistung trotzdem auch absolut Sinn, zumal es ja nicht um die 400€-aufwärts-Klasse geht. Die GTX 980 wurde ja schließlich auch bis heute fleißig gekauft, obwohl es die NUR mit 4GB gibt und der Preis bis vor kurzem sogar bei 450€ aufwärts lag...    aber gerade wer eh nur 250€ ausgeben will wird vlt überlegen, ob er nicht noch mal 20-30€ spart. Und die GTX 960 zB gibt es ja auch mit 2GB ODER 4 GB, ohne dass sie zum "Verlustgeschäft" wurde, obwohl schon damals bei Release jeder zu einer Version mit 4GB riet, wenn einer eine GTX 960 kaufen wollte. Wenn es von der RX 480 AUSSCHLIESSLICH eine Version mit 4GB geben würde, dann wäre es sicher wirtschaftlich eine fatale Entscheidung. Aber optional? Wo ist da denn das Problem?

Am Ende muss man schauen, ob denn überhaupt nennenswert viele 4GB-Modelle auf den Markt kommen. Kann gut sein, dass die Custommodelle alle auf 8GB setzen. In der Preisklasse gibt es schließlich nichts anderes mit 8GB, denn die GTX 970 kostet zwar schon nur noch 250€, hat aber ja nur 4GB, und die R9 390 hat zwar 8GB, aber wäre bei dem Strombedarf selbst für einen Preis von 250€ eine dämliche Wahl, selbst wenn die RX 480 eher 280-300€ kosten wird. Daher ist die RX 480 zunächst mal absolut konkurrenzlos -


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Womöglich haben solche Games gar noch einen Duo-Core.



tatsächlich hat noch knapp die hälfte einen solchen.
und die zahlen werden schon stimmen. natürlich nicht bis zur letzten nachkommastelle, aber grob wird das alles hinkommen. 
der high-end- oder enthusiasten-markt ist viel viel kleiner als hier immer angenommen wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn es von der RX 480 AUSSCHLIESSLICH eine Version mit 4GB geben würde, dann wäre es sicher wirtschaftlich eine fatale Entscheidung. Aber optional? Wo ist da denn das Problem?


Der Kunde würde schlauerweise eher die 8GB-Version kaufen, weil der halbe VRAM bei dem mickrigen Ersparnis keinen echten Sinn ergibt. Ich zumindest würde so handeln. Wäre die Preisdifferenz größer wäre das was anderes.

Darum besteht durchaus die Gefahr dass ein großer Teil - logischerweise - zur 8GB greift und die 4GB keinen sonderlich hohen Absatz findet.


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Kunde würde schlauerweise eher die 8GB-Version kaufen, weil der halbe VRAM bei dem mickrigen Ersparnis keinen echten Sinn ergibt. Ich zumindest würde so handeln. Wäre die Preisdifferenz größer wäre das was anderes.


 sag ich doch auch ^^  Ich würde auch jedem klar zur 8GB-Version raten, sofern die mit 4GB nicht gleich 50€ günstiger ist. Aber es GIBT nun Mal Leute, die trotzdem auch nur wegen 20-25€, also 10% mehr oder weniger dann einen kleinen eventuellen Leistungsnachteil in Kauf nehmen. 




> Darum besteht durchaus die Gefahr dass ein großer Teil - logischerweise - zur 8GB greift und die 4GB keinen sonderlich hohen Absatz findet.


 Ja und? Weißt du denn, wie viele 4GB-Versionen AMD überhaupt auf den markt werfen will, so dass es EVENTUELL wirtschaftliche Schäden gibt, sofern Deine Theorie überhaupt zutrifft, dass quasi keiner eine Version 4GB kaufen will? Die GTX 970 hat sich ja auch bis heute immer noch super verkauft, und die hat effektiv sogar nur 3,5GB UND kostete lange zeit über 300€... mit Deinem Argument müsste ja an sich die GTX 970 seit Monaten in den Regalen liegen bleiben, und stattdessen kaufen dann alle die R9 390, die gleichviel kostet und 8GB hat 

Wer sagt denn, dass AMD nicht ziemlich genau SO viele produziert, wie auch nachgefragt werden? und wie ich schon sagte: es kann sein, dass grad die Custommodelle eh zum großen Teil nur als 8GB-Version kommen. Das muss man einfach abwarten, auch was die Preise angeht. AMD wird aber sicher nicht eine 4GB-Version optional ins Gespräch bringen, wenn es da keinerlei Nachfrage geben würde. 

zB die ganzen Leute, die normalerweise Karten wie die GTX 960 oder R9 380X kaufen würden, also an sich maximal 200-230€ ausgeben wollten, könnten aber eben durchaus meinen, dass weitere 20-30€ für +40% mehr Leistung okay ist, aber ganze 50-60€ mehr nur wg 8 statt 4 GB denen dann doch zu viel ist.

Und auch nicht vergessen: es kann auch sein, dass 4GB-Versionen für Komplett-PCs eingeplant werden, bei denen es am Ende wirklich um 10-20€ mehr oder weniger geht, damit sich das Ding verkauft oder im Lager verstaubt


----------



## smutjesmooth (26. Juni 2016)

Ich zocke immer noch mit einer GTX 760 mit 2 GB alle aktuellen Games. zwar nicht in max Details aber es sieht immer besser aus als beim Nachbarn auf Ps 4 oder XBOX One. Zum beispiel diese ganzen Unschärfe filter schalte ich generell schon immer ab. Ich bevorzuge ein klares unverwaschenes Bild.  Schaltet man Schatten auf Medium bekommt man oft ein gutes Plus an Performance.


----------



## McDrake (26. Juni 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich zocke immer noch mit einer GTX 760 mit 2 GB alle aktuellen Games. zwar nicht in max Details aber es sieht immer besser aus als beim Nachbarn auf Ps 4 oder XBOX One. Zum beispiel diese ganzen Unschärfe filter schalte ich generell schon immer ab. Ich bevorzuge ein klares unverwaschenes Bild.  Schaltet man Schatten auf Medium bekommt man oft ein gutes Plus an Performance.


Hatte bei Witcher 3 Bedenken.
Aber auch der Titel läuft gut. 
Muss halt immer ein wenig rumprobieren. Meist kann man Dinge deaktivieren, welche im Spielgeschehen gar nicht auffallen. 
Das selbe gilt für das letzte TombRaider.
Hätt ich nie gekauft, weil ich dachte, meine 760 wäre eh zu schwach.
Allerdings wurde ICH schwach bei dem MS-Store- Fehler und hab für 8€ zugeschlagen. Auch den Titel konnte ich gut spielen.


----------



## hypsi (26. Juni 2016)

GTX 1080 Ti..... wird jetz schon im Preis gesenkt? nice


----------



## smutjesmooth (26. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hatte bei Witcher 3 Bedenken.
> Aber auch der Titel läuft gut.
> Muss halt immer ein wenig rumprobieren. Meist kann man Dinge deaktivieren, welche im Spielgeschehen gar nicht auffallen.
> Das selbe gilt für das letzte TombRaider.
> ...


Gibt immer Details die man abstellen kann die zwar Leistung fressen aber im spiel dann wirklich mit der Lupe zu suchen sind. Fahre schon sehr lange gut indem ich mir alle 3-4 Jahre ne neue Graka im Preisbereich 200-250 € hole. 
Max Details sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer. Auch in Bezug auf meine Stromrechnung.


----------



## Atuan (26. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja und? Weißt du denn, wie viele 4GB-Versionen AMD überhaupt auf den markt werfen will [...] ?



Die Frage ging zwar nicht an mich, aber ich kenne die Antwort: Null! AMD wird exakt null RX 480 4GB auf den Markt werfen. Ist schon seit längerem bekannt, dass die 4GB-Variante ausschließlich von den Partnern angeboten wird. Die originale AMD Referenz kommt nur mit 8GB.


----------



## Atuan (26. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meist kann man Dinge deaktivieren, welche im Spielgeschehen gar nicht auffallen.


Als jemand, der seine HD 6870 vor einem halben Jahr zu Tode gezockt hat (das Ding hat tatsächlich den Geist aufgegeben und alle 5 Minuten einen BSoD fabriziert), kenne ich mich da hervorragend aus^^

Motion Blur und Depth of Field weg - kostet nicht viel, aber das Bild sieht ohne einfach besser aus!
Ambient Occlusion aus - sieht richtig geil auf Screenshots aus, gerät im Spielgeschehen aber in den Hintergrund und frisst richtig viel Leistung
AA auf 2x - AA frisst einfach noch immer eine menge Leistung und 2x reicht zumindest aus, um scharfkantige Treppen zu entfernen
Reflexionen und Schatten auf mittel - sieht man zwar auch während des Spielgeschehens, stört aber nicht so sehr. Und insbesondere Schatten fressen doch oft ne menge Leistung!

Und schon kann man aktuelle Titel auch auf betagter Hardware sehr gut zocken. Meine HD 6870 hat z.B. Tomb Raider 2013, GTA V und Metro Last Light problemlos mitgemacht. Hätte mir nur gewünscht, sie hätte noch ein halbes Jahr länger mitgemacht. Nichts gegen die 750 Ti (gebraucht für fast nichts geschossen, um bis jetzt zu überbrücken), aber... Naja... Hätte mir das Geld lieber gespart


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2016)

Atuan schrieb:


> Die Frage ging zwar nicht an mich, aber ich kenne die Antwort: Null! AMD wird exakt null RX 480 4GB auf den Markt werfen. Ist schon seit längerem bekannt, dass die 4GB-Variante ausschließlich von den Partnern angeboten wird. Die originale AMD Referenz kommt nur mit 8GB.


 Mit "AMD" meine ich nicht AMD als Label, sondern ich meinte damit, wie viele 4GB-modelle es INSGESAMT produziert werden. Sollte an sich klar sein, dass es so gemeint ist.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2016)

laut diesem leak liegt die die 480 auf dem niveau einer gtx 970, eher sogar darunter.
wenn das stimmt, fänd ich das schon ein wenig enttäuschend bzw 250 euro wären schlicht zu viel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> laut diesem leak liegt die die 480 auf dem niveau einer gtx 970, eher sogar darunter.
> wenn das stimmt, fänd ich das schon ein wenig enttäuschend bzw 250 euro wären schlicht zu viel.
> 
> 
> ...


 naja, "zu viel" nicht: 8GB RAM und weniger Strombedarf bei gleichem Preis ist doch immer noch gut. Allerdings habe ich zu diesem "Test" gelesen, dass da ggf bei den Taktraten starke Umstimmigkeiten vorhanden sein könnten, also dass manche Dinge bei einem "zu niedrigen" Takt gemessen wurden - vlt auch wg. noch nicht optimierter Treiber?


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2016)

WENN amd wirkliche einen echten p/l-knaller abliefern will, dann muss imo sogar deutlich mehr drin sein als bei der inzwischen ja genauso teuren gtx 970. jo, die 8gb ram wären natürlich immer noch ein argument, sofern das mit 250 euro überhaupt hinkommt, auch das ist ja nur ne schätzung. 
schaun 'mer mal...


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> WENN amd wirkliche einen echten p/l-knaller abliefern will, dann muss imo sogar deutlich mehr drin sein als bei der inzwischen ja genauso teuren gtx 970. jo, die 8gb ram wären natürlich immer noch ein argument, sofern das mit 250 euro überhaupt hinkommt, auch das ist ja nur ne schätzung.
> schaun 'mer mal...



Hm, also wenn ich für ~250€ die Wahl zwischen einer schnellen 4GB Karte und einer etwa gleich schnellen 8GB Karte hätte, würde ich in diesem Fall wohl zu AMD greifen.

Wenn die R480x allerdings für 300€+ angeboten wird, ist sie kein wirklich attraktiver Deal.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn die R480x allerdings für 300€+ angeboten wird, ist sie kein wirklich attraktiver Deal.



dann wird das ding zum ladenhüter.
amd kann nur über den preis kommen.


----------



## svd (28. Juni 2016)

Da mein Mainboard zwar zwei PCIe-Slots für Grafikkarten besitzt, des günstigen Preises wegen jedoch nur CrossFire unterstützt, wäre diese Option nun das erste Mal interessant. 

Mit nur einem PCIe-6-pin-Stecker pro Karte, genehmigte sich ein Pärchen RX480 maximal genausoviel Strom, wie meine aktuelle GTX980.

Böte, im Idealfall, die etwa 160%-ige Leistung, im schlimmsten Falle "nur" die gleiche, aber immer den doppelten Videospeicher.

Und das zu einem vlt. niedrigeren Einstiegspreis, als die GTX980 (bis quasi letzten Monat noch!) gekostet hat. Nicht übel, nicht übel.

Verzichten müsste ich allerdings auf Quecksilberwasser, unrealistisch viele Splitter und die Hoa, die Hoa, die Hoa... schwere Entscheidung.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (29. Juni 2016)

Bei Amazon 280 Euro für die Sapphire 8GB:
Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Sapphire 2126000-20G Grafikkarte Radeon RX 480 8G GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI/Triple DP (UEFI)


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Bei Amazon 280 Euro für die Sapphire 8GB:
> Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Sapphire 2126000-20G Grafikkarte Radeon RX 480 8G GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI/Triple DP (UEFI)



bekomm nur nen 404er.
klingt aber wohl nicht ganz unrealistisch. 

im laufe des tages sind wir schlauer.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (29. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bekomm nur nen 404er.
> klingt aber wohl nicht ganz unrealistisch.
> 
> im laufe des tages sind wir schlauer.



Seltsam, wenn ich drauf klicke bekomme ich den Fehler auch, da hat das Forum den Link wohl vermurkst.
Aus dem Beitrag unter Update den Amazon Link nehmen, dann gehts:
[amazon] Radeon RX 480 8GB für 272,86 € incl. Versand bei Amazon.fr, bei Amazon.de für 280,62€ - mydealz.de


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Nur 1 Lüfter ? Puh. Hoffentlich langt das. Wenn ich bedenke, daß die Nvidia 1070er und 1080er jeweils 3 haben (bei Asus zumindestens).

Aber ich warte erst einmal die Benchmarks ab. Wenn hätte ich schon gern eine Karte im Level der 1070er. Das wird die 480er wohl nicht schaffen...


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nur 1 Lüfter ? Puh. Hoffentlich langt das. Wenn ich bedenke, daß die Nvidia 1070er und 1080er jeweils 3 haben (bei Asus zumindestens).



Das dürfte nur das Referenzmodell sein, das hat auch bei NVidia üblicherweise nur einen Lüfter. Wenn es Custom-Modelle geben sollte, werden die mit Sicherheit auf mehrere Lüfter bieten. 



> Aber ich warte erst einmal die Benchmarks ab. Wenn hätte ich schon gern eine Karte im Level der 1070er. Das wird die 480er wohl nicht schaffen...



Dazu müsste man auf Vega warten; Polaris soll ja nur Einstiegs- bis Mittelklasse abdecken.


----------



## Alisis1990 (29. Juni 2016)

Also das ist schon ein seltsames auf und ab mit der Karte 

Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die ersten seriösen Tests der mir vertrauten Magazine. Mal deutlich schneller als ne gtx 970, dann mal langsamer, Dann wieder so schnell wie ne r9 390x und jetzt langsamer als eine r9 380x. Ich meine als ablösen für meine r9 280 ist das immernoch schnell genug aber doch sehr sehr wage das ganze. 

Aber das Geld für wine 1070 würde ich jetzt auch nicht zwingend ausgeben wollen, wenn ich überlege wie gut die R9 280 bis heute ihren Dienst verrichtet. 
Möchte auch nur aufrüsten weil mein Neffe die R9 280 bekommen soll, auf seiner 8600gt läuft leider nicht mehr all zu viel


----------



## Seegurkensalat (29. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nur 1 Lüfter ? Puh. Hoffentlich langt das. Wenn ich bedenke, daß die Nvidia 1070er und 1080er jeweils 3 haben (bei Asus zumindestens).
> 
> Aber ich warte erst einmal die Benchmarks ab. Wenn hätte ich schon gern eine Karte im Level der 1070er. Das wird die 480er wohl nicht schaffen...



Im von mir verlinktem Thread ist ein Screenshot, der sagt zwar noch nicht viel aus, aber wenn da was dran ist, kannst Du das mit der 1070 vergessen:
http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160628/tum35jpc.png


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Im von mir verlinktem Thread ist ein Screenshot, der sagt zwar noch nicht viel aus, aber wenn da was dran ist, kannst Du das mit der 1070 vergessen:
> http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160628/tum35jpc.png



die 1070 kostet (mindestens) 200 euro mehr, mithin sogar das doppelte.
 natürlich ist da nicht dieselbe leistung drin, nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (29. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die 1070 kostet (mindestens) 200 euro mehr, mithin sogar das doppelte.
> natürlich ist da nicht dieselbe leistung drin, nicht mal ansatzweise.



Ist mir klar, aber schlechter als die 970 hätte wohl auch keiner gedacht, die bekommt man nämlich günstiger. Warten wir mal erste Tests ab.


----------



## Alisis1990 (29. Juni 2016)

Ja ich würde auch sagen abwarten.  Da müssten heute ja noch einige news auf uns zukommen  und heute abend können wir dann diskutieren wer von den Testern alles keine Ahnung hat  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Im von mir verlinktem Thread ist ein Screenshot, der sagt zwar noch nicht viel aus, aber wenn da was dran ist, kannst Du das mit der 1070 vergessen:
> http://fs5.directupload.net/images/160628/tum35jpc.png



Schlechter als die 380X ? Forget it. Damit fällt die Karte unter dem Tisch. Wäre zu meiner 290 ein zu geringer Leistungssprung.


----------



## Alisis1990 (29. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schlechter als die 380X ? Forget it. Damit fällt die Karte unter dem Tisch. Wäre zu meiner 290 ein zu geringer Leistungssprung.


Na da siehst du mal was amd mit der 290 für ne großartige Karte gebaut hat


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schlechter als die 380X ? Forget it. Damit fällt die Karte unter dem Tisch. Wäre zu meiner 290 ein zu geringer Leistungssprung.


 das hängt wohl sehr vom Game ab - in einigen ist die RX 480 besser als eine R9 390X, in anderen schwächer als eine GTX 970. Ich würde da noch weitere Test und auch einen neuen Treiber abwarten.

Aber so oder so: selbst wenn sie ständig knapp vor der R9 390X läge, wäre der Umstieg von einer R9 290 unsinnig, außer das RAM der R9 290 macht Dir Probleme oder du spielst so viel, dass der Strombedarf ins Gewicht fällt  ^^   denn nur ca 15-20% mehr Leistung wäre ja nun wirklich nicht ein Wert, wegen dem man seine Karte wechseln sollte.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Eben. Da greife ich eher zur 1070.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Da greife ich eher zur 1070.


 das war aber an sich seit ein paar Wochen selbst bei den besten zu erwartenden Ergebnissen ja klar, dass die RX 480 maximal auf die Leistung einer R9 390X / GTX 980 kommen würde - daher wundert es mich sehr, dass die RX 480 erst jetzt für Dich unter den Tisch fällt.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Soo genau hatte ich das nicht verfolgt.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Soo genau hatte ich das nicht verfolgt.



da genügt ein blick auf den preis...


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

AMD war schon immer deutlich billiger. Daher bin ich zwar nicht unbedingt davon ausgegangen einen 1070er Killer vor mir zu haben aber eine Karte die knapp darunter liegt. Was sie eben nicht tut.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da genügt ein blick auf den preis...


  und auf den Namen. Eine Karte mit 80 am Ende lässt erwarten, dass sie die alte 90er-Karte ablöst, also die Leistung einer R9 390, maximal vlt. 390X oder ein WENIG mehr. Wenn es jetzt eine RX 490 gewesen wäre, die angekündigt wurde, also DA hätte ich +20% auf die R9 390X mindestens erwartet.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> AMD war schon immer deutlich billiger. Daher bin ich zwar nicht unbedingt davon ausgegangen einen 1070er Killer vor mir zu haben aber eine Karte die knapp darunter liegt. Was sie eben nicht tut.



wir reden hier vom doppelten preis!
 wer da auch annähernd vergleichbare performance erwartet hat, dem ist wirklich nicht zu helfen.
zumal die gtx 1070 ja auch gerade erst eingeführt wurde.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

300 und 500 EUR ist bei mir 200 EUR mehr nicht das doppelte. Sondern 60% mehr. Und die AMD R 290 war mit 300 EUR auch rund 200 EUR billiger als die 970er. Und nicht soo viel langsamer.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zumal die gtx 1070 ja auch gerade erst eingeführt wurde.



Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass sich bei der GTX 970 da auch sehr lange nichts getan hat, im Gegenteil, ein paar Wochen nach Einführung wurden die Preise sogar erhöht. 

Wobei ich glaube, dass die GTX 1070 für viele dann doch eine Spur zu kostspielig sein wird.

EDIT: @Michael und @Bonkic:

Ihr zwei müsst euch wirklich wegen jedem Detail in die Wolle kriegen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 300 und 500 EUR ist bei mir 200 EUR mehr nicht das doppelte. Sondern 60% mehr.


 naja, eher 67%, aber sei's drum, denn es stimmt trotzdem nicht   die RX 480 gibt es mit 8GB ab ca 250€. Die GTX 1070 kostet meist ab 500€, 2-3 Modelle auch 470-490€. Selbst dann sind es eher 90% Mehrpreis als nur 60%. und 90% sind halt fast das doppelte.




> Und die AMD R 290 war mit 300 EUR auch rund 200 EUR billiger als die 970er. Und nicht soo viel langsamer.


 bitte was???!?! ^^  Die R9 290 kostete bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen stets 280 bis 340€, und die GTX 970 war nie teurer als 360-380€, außer man war so irre, eine der als besonders leise geltenden GTX 970 für einen Wucherpreis zu kaufen, als die ersten GTX 970 quasi ausverkauft waren. UVP war immer eher 300-320€...   aber 200€ billiger? ^^ Wo guckst du bitte Deine Preise nach? ^^   

Dass AMD oft mal bei gleicher Leistung 10, vlt 20% günstiger ist: das kam oft vor. Aber selbst 60% günstiger und trotzdem gleiche Leistung gab es meines Wissens nie. Es gab höchstens mal rechnerisch Fälle wie zB dass die GTX 980 über 60% teurer war als eine R9 390, obwohl es nur 15% mehr Leistung sind, so dass die AMD-Karte quasi "pro Euro" vlt 50% "besser" war. Aber das traf für die GTX 980 dann auch in Bezug auf die GTX 970 zu, da war also die AMD-Karte zwar VIEL besser bei Preis-Leistung als die GTX 980, aber nicht viel besser als die ähnlich teure GTX 970.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2016)

danke herb. 
kann ich mir das ja sparen. 



			
				Bremse schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: @Michael und @Bonkic:
> 
> Ihr zwei müsst euch wirklich wegen jedem Detail in die Wolle kriegen, oder?
> 
> ...



ich weiß auch nicht, woran das liegen mag... *unschuldigguck*


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Ich bin eigentlich pflegeleicht. [emoji848]


----------

